# Standardized Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul



## Makalakumu (Dec 3, 2005)

I see the standardized Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul as a product of the martial arts franchise. Everything is controlled so that everyone does the same thing, making the marketed product exactly the same as every other. This is how any other franshised organization markets their products, including McDonalds. The benefit of these techniques is that they make it easy to teach and test large groups of people. 

I am not a fan of the standardized Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul in many of the SBD/TSD orgs. I think that they teach students movements that would be ineffective in a real fight. I think that they eventually squash a student's ability to think creatively. Also, every student is not built the same, so forcing every student to do the same techniques may or may not work. My teacher refused to teach them to us and instead, he taught us what he was taught in the early 80s. 

Yet, the concept of Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul is extremely important to our martial art. 

When I think about how I want to teach Tang Soo Do and how I want to approach the concept of Ho Sin Shul and Ill Soo Shik, I try to hold the following principles in mind... 

1. Teach the student how to efficiently move _their _body. 
2. Challenge the student to challenge _their _bodies. 
3. Help the student find techniques for _their _bodies. 

These are the enduring understandings that drive my curriculum and my teacher is backward designed from these prindicples. Thus, in order to earn Green Belt at my dojang, the students must meet the following requirements for Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul. 

*Ill Soo Shik  Applications of the Forms* 

5 bunkai from strikes _____ 
2 bunkai from wrist grabs _____ 
2 bunkai from lapel grabs _____ 
1 bunkai from lunging grab _____ 
Demonstration of defense against random hand techniques _____ 
Demonstration of defense against random foot techniques _____ 
Proper distance, timing and control _____ 

*Kyusho  pressure points, location, direction of strike, and application* 

Gall bladder 20 _____ 
Spleen 21 _____ 
Bladder Strike _____ 
Stomach 9 _____ 
Stomach 5 _____ 
Large Intestine 18 _____ 
Lung 8 _____ 
Heart 6 _____ 
Stomach Plexus _____ 

*Ho Sin Shul  Tuite (grappling) application* 

Joint locks 

Koto geye osh _____ 
Eekyo _____ 
Nikyo _____ 
Sankyo _____ 
Ude Garame _____ 
Ude Tori _____ 
The Three Deprivations _____ 
Three theories of Joint locking, pain compliance, throwing, breaking _____ 

Throws 

Dashi Barai _____ 
Sotogama _____ 
Hosoto Gari _____ 
Suquee Nage _____ 
Knowledge of Kusuri, Kusushi, Kake, and Kime _____ 

One of the things that becomes apparent is that the source material for all of this is the hyung. Our hyung include all of the effective fighting material our system needs. No one needs to pull in anything else from other systems to round TSD out. The bottom line is that I see Ill Soo Shik as Bunkai/oyo and Ho Sin Shul as tuite and this is how I see their place in Tang Soo Do.

Tang Soo! 

upnorthkyosa

PS - I've heard rumors that the SBD federation is changing their Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul to fit the applications of the Chil Sung and Yuk Ro Hyung.  I am very interested in that material and I think it is a step in a direction that I would be willing to persue.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jan 18, 2006)

The school that I earned my black belt in taught us one-steps until just before I received my black belt.  Then they suddenly dropped one steps and taught "concepts".  I saw the new students (the ones that were never taught rigid one-steps) struggle with self-defense practice.  They had no idea what to do.  Those of that had memorized 15 or more different patterns were able to improvise and with experimenting found things that worked really well.

I think that one-steps should be taught early in the curriculum and then later students should be allowed/encouraged/taught to mix it up and find what truly works for them.  But we need the tools.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mtabone (Jan 18, 2006)

tsdclaflin,


  I totally agree!!!:supcool:



TANG SOO!!!

   Michael Tabone


----------



## JWLuiza (Jan 22, 2006)

At my school we have many instructors who teach their own one steps and students are able to make up their own at any belt level.  Obviously, the instructor has input in guidance.  I think a good approach is a base of standardized one steps that teach principles as well as the requirement to be creative (maybe 10 1-step per test 5 of each).


----------

